# I'm Just trying to have fun On LJs ,I hope you are too.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Gang
As the title says"I'm just trying to have fun" and I am and I don't intend to let others take that away from me.
After being a member here for some time and commenting quite a bit(some would say too much) I occasionally run across members that seem to enjoy challenging everything I say and everyone else says on any subject and sometimes their comments turns into mean and hateful personal attacks . I can agree to disagree with anyone,because a difference in opinion is what makes the world go around, but once it gets personal and the person engaged in what others call Troll like behavior,I have no problem with blocking them and I offer no apologies for doing so . I guess I don't understand folks that act that way and can only guess they are very unhappy people,under the influence of alcohol or other substance or that just think it's fun to be hateful. I know no matter who you are there are those who will dislike you for what you say or at least what they think you are saying,and that's fine, no is liked by everyone.
As for me I'm a member here like most folks to share,learn and communicate with folks that have similar interest the same as I do and make friends,generally have fun online. For the many folks that I have fortunately had the opportunity to become friends with I'm very grateful for your friendship,thank you.
For those that dislike what I say or contribute ,I'm sorry about that .

To everyone and I do mean everyone, I wish you all the happiest and most joy-filled holiday season and beyond

A


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

I've appreciated your tips, and I use them. I laugh because it's better than getting irritated and angry, when someone makes a sarcastic response. Woodworking in general is an individual experience which can be shared (if your sociable or having to work for money  ) but often people in this area are self made craftsman.

My sense of humor tends to be on the "how ironic" side, and it has wider variety than others. And I generally don't share that except when it's about me. Many do not share my view.

My suggestions come from reading the masters and attempting to apply their techniques. Sometimes my advice is not received well. So I do understand that there are many solutions to a problem, and we all have to find what works for us.

I've also learned "what's said on the internet stays on the internet."

Best wishes to you, and all the many friends I've gained since Charles Neil suggested I check out Lumberjocks this holiday season.

Tom/akaDocSavage45


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Jerry and Tom ,I like your post too. I found LJs off of Charles Neils Web site too.
I've never told you this but I have PHDs too, actually three,but in my case PHD stands for "post hole digger" LOL


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Jim, you're a great ambassador for Lumberjocks. Your attitude is always welcoming, positive, and professional. I wish the administrators could take a stronger approach to eliminating those who consistently bring negativity to this site, but I realize that's a fine line. Anyway, keep up the good work, stay positive, forget about the negative people, and have a merry and blessed Christmas.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

"I guess I don't understand folks that act that way and can only guess *they are very unhappy people,under the influence of alcohol or other substance* or that just think it's fun to be hateful."

I think you could have made your point without including this.
Looks to me like your just taking a shot at him.

Believe me, I'm not sticking up for him, I see him in the middle of every controversial thread on here.
It's just better to let it go than making sarcastic remarks about it. 
A lot of people here look up to you, I think your above that.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Jim,
I completely disagree with you, how silly can you be to think that! I have never heard of such an absurd thing, I will challenge you on that one. You are by far the silliest person on LJ 

I get what you are saying Jim, wish it wasn't that way too. I think those that just want to argue make it an unpleasant place to share ideas. Hope all is well down there. I keep threatening to come down there and see your place, hopefully one of these days I will actually get to.
Hope you are having a great day. Take care
Brian


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I ve never told you this but I have PHDs too, actually three,but in my case PHD stands for "post hole digger" LOL
> 
> - a1Jim


Hey! I have a PHD also, except that mine stands for *Push Here Dummy*


----------



## flcopper169 (Apr 4, 2009)

You keep goin Jim!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim, your right on the money as far as I'm concern. Life is to short to sweat the little things.
Also a Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> Thanks Jerry and Tom ,I like your post too. I found LJs off of Charles Neils Web site too.
> I ve never told you this but I have PHDs too, actually three,but in my case PHD stands for "post hole digger" LOL
> 
> - a1Jim


I played that one with a few "intellectuals" on a different site for almost 2 years…after repeated requests to see my doctoral dissertation, including demands on whether it was "peer reviewed" (meaning the guy sitting in the same cubicle read it over lunch and agreed with it), I finally gave up the joke (didn't go over well). Have you tried that Fiskar's Phd? Offset handles that let you dig a lot deeper without a huge hole…needed it to plant one of these.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ignore the idiots Jim. Small % that are haters. So many great people the block option is great for the .0001 %... Some people are so unhappy and jealous the y want everyone around them to feel the same.

Keep posting bud.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Rob and Bob and Ken
Teejk02

I guess you hang out with a smarter group than I do, but evidently get the same results from our corny sense of humor.

This is the type of PHD"s I have.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Many posters on LJs are great: Jim, knotscott, Charles Neil. Yet I have seen them all attacked. I don't understand it at all. It is like seeing others gettng some respect gets under their skin and they need to attack.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Like I said Rob I don't understand it either. Thanks for putting me in such good company )


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> Thanks Rob and Bob and Ken
> Teejk02
> 
> I guess you hang out with a smarter group than I do, but evidently get the same results from our corny sense of humor.
> ...


I have one of those too (Craftsman I think). 4' deep (our frostline) the top of your hole has to be huge.







is almost like a drill!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Hi Gang
> As the title says"I m just trying to have fun" and I am and I don t intend to let others take that away from me.
> After being a member here for some time and commenting quite a bit(some would say too much) I occasionally run across members that seem to enjoy challenging everything I say and everyone else says on any subject and sometimes their comments turns into mean and hateful personal attacks . I can agree to disagree with anyone,because a difference in opinion is what makes the world go around, but once it gets personal and the person engaged in what others call Troll like behavior,I have no problem with blocking them and I offer no apologies for doing so . I guess I don t understand folks that act that way and can only guess they are very unhappy people,under the influence of alcohol or other substance or that just think it s fun to be hateful. I know no matter who you are there are those who will dislike you for what you say or at least what they think you are saying,and that s fine, no is liked by everyone.
> As for me I m a member here like most folks to share,learn and communicate with folks that have similar interest the same as I do and make friends,generally have fun online. For the many folks that I have fortunately had the opportunity to become friends with I m very grateful for your friendship,thank you.
> ...


I always enjoy your input and consider you a voice of sanity and reason. Keep on keepin' on, Jim!


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Jim, I completely understand what you are saying. I have backed away myself. Just not worth my time to put up with the juvenile behavior of a select group here. I still look at the projects and browse "some" posts in the forum and blogs, but for the most part, I have moved on. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Amen brother.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot Mike ,Bob and Jay


----------



## Moosesman (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey mr. Jim 
Happy Holidays to you and yours too. 
I guess I have been fortunate on here not to have run into much negativity if any really on lumberjocks 
That's what I like about this site so much. 
It's one thing to get some constructive criticism which is a good thing. I've noticed that most of the woodworking sites I've seen have few of the hateful internet trolls that you see on a lot of other forums. 
But I guess there's always gonna be a few that come out of the "woodwork". Ha pass the cheese
If I run into any I will be sure to ignore it and when they get no feedback they will go away


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input Daniel ,I'm glad you haven't had problems,I think for the most part folks are kind and respectful here too, And a happy holiday to you and yours also


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Enjoying myself here is why I stick to select forums and restrict myself on comments on many other things. There is enough conflict in life, I don't need more here. Lots of good people here to talk to.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I enjoy the helpful tips, interesting ideas on how to make something, the over the top sarcasm at times. Not much for the personal attacks. Ignore them Jim, don't mean nothing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad your enjoying Ljs Monte ,I always enjoy your projects, Thanks woodbutcher,most of the time I let them slide,I just consider the source,kinda like dealing with a naughty child the seem to thrive on attention even if it's for the wrong reasons.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I was thinking more like ex-wife. LOL


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

On the other hand, one or two posters appear to be so self-righteous that they can't handle any comment that they interpret as criticism or disagreement, and throw up blocks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny woodbutcher
We all have our own take on things Clint ,I know some folks think blocking someone is like the ultimate sin,for me it's a tool I use when I have to and it doesn't bother me at all,if that's self -righteous so be it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm with you Jim. Let's enjoy it, have some fun and learn something. Not everybody holds a hammer the same way.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't get a gray hair over it Jim.

Most are with you than without you. It does get irritating though - so I understand the frustration.

Just keep plugging along cause the great majority of us enjoy your comments.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave lets enjoy.
I appreciate it Besty but I'm waaaay late on the gray hair thing )


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

I've not been around on here much of late, but, as I've said before now Jim, there are people that, as a poster of the occasional project, one looks forward to feedback from. For me, you Jim are top of that list. Your feedback is always constructive and encouraging.

There are always going to be the people who just want to start something, for no other reason than to get a reaction. Attention seekers. I guess if you've made more than one hundred thousand posts, there will be a greater chance for that! Keep plugging away Jim, you are greatly appreciated,

God Bless,

Garry.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim, I read almost all of your comments. Your are like the Ann Landers of wood… LOL.
Ignore the naysayers.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Jim,
Remember, 50% of LJs are below the average level of intelligence.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Don t get a gray hair over it Jim.
> 
> - Betsy


OOPS! Too late


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very well put, Jim. I've always said, life is too short, make the best of it by laughing and having a good time. Leave the drama out of your daily routines


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you and yours, Jim. Don't let a few immature children get you down. Your input is very much appreciated and respected.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Gene I know only problem is I'm in the that group. 

Yep you're right Joe ,I could dye my hair but what do I do about all those wrinkles .

You bet ya Roger life is to short,lets leave drama on TV.

Your right Chris,Merry Christmas back at you.

I thank each person for taking the time to post and for all of your kind words and support,this shows LJs is a true online family of good folks. Merry Christmas ,happy news years and a joyful holiday to all.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Hello and Merry Christmas to you Jim and all you wonderful woodworkers out there, Jim is one of the finest, and im thankful for his knowledge…and lumberjocks is a great place to come and share the craft….I wish all here a wonderful Christmas and a great new year.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Bob, your super contribution to Ljs is alway supportive and helpful,I love your projects made in the wonderful incomparable "Grizz Style" .You are a great example of the finest in our midst. I wish you improved health and a wonderful Christmas and New year. I'm proud to have you as a friend.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all the fine LumberJocks in the world, and many thanks

to a1Jim for making us feel right at home. Happy New Year everyone.

Rock on


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot Jimmy, Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Jim, my remark WAS NOT directed at you.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you all. Thanks for this post Jim, I always enjoy your posts, your suggestions carry weight with me….they seem to be backed by knowledge but never critical of what could be a dumb question.

In my LE agency we call trolls, pot stirrers. There is just a segment of the population that derive enjoyment by that. Stir the pot and walk away and watch…..you can see plenty of that here, too.

Not to be political, but we enjoy the right to be a dumba$$ via the first amendment….I think the moderators do a good job pushing and pulling this site to get a good place to be, without over censoring…..anyway, thanks LJers for all the great advice I have gotten, and the friends I have made!! And if we occasionally put up a post to chastise the pot stirrers…that ok too….right? 
Mike


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No problem Clint

Merry Christmas Mike,I don't think the Pot stirrers would care if we put up post to Chastise them ,but it does unite us against the forces of evil LOL


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't let it get under your skin. I always appreciate your comments and support, as I suspect do most member of the LJ community.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I look forward to all your postings. If any body has problems with them - tell 'em to hit the road !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the nice input John
Thanks Jimbo I guess the closest I can get to having hit the road is what I've already done, is block em.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> Thanks for the nice input John
> Thanks Jimbo I guess the closest I can get to having hit the road is what I ve already done, is block em.
> 
> - a1Jim


Why "block" when you can simply ignore their messages? In the "blog" world (not so much here because I'm not a regular) I find it's always nice to see what is going on…then wait for the perfect opportunity to use the nail gun.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Teejk02
I've been here a little longer than you have and had incidents in years gone by where every time I posted an individual who enjoyed harassing people would post something negative about me and what I said and send me nasty PMs,so after some time of putting up with the nonsense I decided to block him and anyone else that's know as trouble maker that starts that crap on my posts and won't knock it off. More times than not I won't block someone. Each member has the right to block whoever they want for any reason. Some folks feel like your violating the blocked person's freedom of speech when you block them. I feel that's ridiculous as far as I'm concerned if I represented the government then that would be another thing.
As I said in this thread ,I come here for fun why deal with some overgrown child trying to destroy your fun.
If others feel differently about blocking they can do what's right for them.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Jim;
We've all appreciated the knowledge and smarts you have given to this site. That is something that no one can take away from you.

My only question - with over 113,000 posts, when did you find time to do any actual woodworking? Or maybe the better question is - when do you sleep?

In any case, keep it up, there are a lot of us out there that can only learn from your knowledge and willingness to help.
Thank you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Paul
Thanks for your kind words.
That's crazy isn't it I can't believe I have that many post. I use to spend 2-3hrs a day on Ljs and then go to the shop. I use to comment on every project to help support all the folks, but It started to be more like a job, so now I still comment on projects but not all of them.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Thanks for the nice input John
> Thanks Jimbo I guess the closest I can get to having hit the road is what I ve already done, is block em.
> 
> - a1Jim
> ...


Why not block? If you don't want their "input", then block them.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> Why not block? If you don t want their "input", then block them.
> - RobS888


Personal preference I guess. I find it more entertaining to let the little kids show their immaturity for all the world to see. I've often wondered what message boards would be like if people had to use their real names.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rob I guess that was my initial thought when Teejk asked why.

Teejk2
I guess I differ with you about people behaving badly being entertaining,but it certainly does show their immaturity.
In my option It may stop some of them but there would still be a percentage of pot stirrers that would still try and cause trouble even with their real name.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Why not block? If you don t want their "input", then block them.
> - RobS888
> 
> Personal preference I guess. I find it more entertaining to let the little kids show their immaturity for all the world to see. I ve often wondered what message boards would be like if people had to use their real names.
> ...


I suspect in reality you wouldn't have someone over to the house after they acted like a child and interjected inappropriately into conversations. You would ask them to leave. You are blocking them from bothering you and your guests.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> I suspect in reality you wouldn t have someone over to the house after they acted like a child and interjected inappropriately into conversations. You would ask them to leave. You are blocking them from bothering you and your guests.
> - RobS888


 Truth of the matter is that they wouldn't come to my house if they acted as children prior to any invitation…if they somehow managed to get beyond the screening process the other attendees would take care of the situation and I would simply sit back and laugh as the offending parties left on their own. Now I do have to ask why we are having this discussion on a woodworking web-site? Seems to me that this should be a relatively "hate-free" board.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I suspect in reality you wouldn t have someone over to the house after they acted like a child and interjected inappropriately into conversations. You would ask them to leave. You are blocking them from bothering you and your guests.
> - RobS888
> Truth of the matter is that they wouldn t come to my house if they acted as children prior to any invitation…if they somehow managed to get beyond the screening process the other attendees would take care of the situation and I would simply sit back and laugh as the offending parties left on their own. Now I do have to ask why we are having this discussion on a woodworking web-site? Seems to me that this should be a relatively "hate-free" board.
> 
> - teejk02


It should be hate free and respectful but sometimes it isn't, that is sort of what this particular thread is about.


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> It should be hate free and respectful but sometimes it isn t, that is sort of what this particular thread is about.
> 
> - RobS888


Seems that every board draws a few people that just can't be civil. Sad but true made worse by the ability to hide behind an alias.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Jim I agree with your post. I think some people just don't have the tact to convey their opinions without offending some one. If I disagree I just say "in my experience…" as opposed to "I'm telling you this is how it is and if you don't listen to me you are stupid…". If someone chooses not to consider my opinion or advice then no big deal. Furthermore, this medium for communication does not allow us to ascertain the context of every query.

I hope everyone has a blessed Christmas! I look forward to another year on LJs!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't usually visit this side of the forums for that exact reason. Glad I did today. Great post.

Merry Christmas to you, Jim. And too all the rest of you. Be safe while enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

Haters just hate. Not worth the time of day. I joined LJ's and have found it to be a great resource. I am just getting into the game of seriously exploring woodworking and the wealth of knowledge that has been shared, in my opinion, has been so freely given it blows me away. 
I have run across a lot of a-holes in my life but I don't let them get to me any more. I simply tell them "I would have to value your opinion before it could bother me". 
I certainly hope you do not allow these fools to keep you from sharing. I have seen many of your posts and enjoyed them along with viewing some of your projects. Fight the good fight and stay on the high road. Leave the trolls under the bridge where they belong!
My PHD is in Piled High and Deep!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

My PHD is "permanent head damage".


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Degree translations I heard in school:

BS: Bull **
MS: More **
PhD: Piled Higher and Deeper.


----------



## treg (Jun 5, 2011)

Unfortunately the relative anonymity of these types of forums gives some people the courage to act like idiots. Lumberjocks along with many other woodworking sites are a great resource for so many of us to share our ideas, successes and failures…don't let a few irresponsible fools ruin it for you.
Thanks Jim for the many kind comments over the years!


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm right with you Jim. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Amen! But I will say this is a very friendly site!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your comments folks,I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and will have a outstanding new year.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Jim, 
You are an icon here. You have welcomed so many members and provided wonderful insight and knowledge.

If someone is being rude to you, it reflects on them, not you.


----------

